# $100 charger?



## revin kevin (Jan 22, 2013)

going to be new to lipos and need a charger, need to be able to charge a 1s and probably not more than a 4s, not looking to spend over a $100 if possible
what would you recomend.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Thunder AC 6 is a cheap reliable charger. Charges 1 cell through 6, up to 5 amps, discharges (low rate), and will put any Lipo in storage mode. Comes with a bunch of cables for different batts like Glow Plug, reciever, etc. Also it is AC/DC. Around $50 or less at Hobby Partz.

I have three of those, one Imax that charges four batts at once, and a Ice. All are good but Imax and Ice are more expensive. 

You could also look on the for sale section for electronics and probably find a good one. Just look closely at the sellers ratings and get pics.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.valuehobby.com/power-sys...ger-c6-6s-lipo-charger-with-power-supply.html

great deal, 1-6s not bad for 31.99 with power supply!!!


----------



## revin kevin (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking at the Thunder AC 680 looks to be a newer version of the AC6 with 6 amp output? what do you think


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i have exceed 605 and love it you have to have a power suppy tho only bad thing about it around 35-45 bucks i have two of them


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

I have a Thunder I got from Hobbypartz that does up to 10 amp. It was like $35.:thumbsup: Great starter charger...does Life too!


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Chuck, is the peak voltage adjustable on that?


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

Tommygun43 said:


> Chuck, is the peak voltage adjustable on that?


It is apparently. I have never done it as I use it for my 4s truggy packs and my 2s life rx packs. I think i read you press the two center buttons before power up. It has been a great charger for 2 seasons. The screen did something funny one or two times when I first got it but it has never had a problem since. I loaned it to a buddy so i cant tell you the model. Charges up to 6s at [email protected]

Chuck


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

I always bring extra cars if you get the itch to race again.


----------

